
Sandberg says Facebook must earn back trust - AceyMan
https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKCN1PH21H
======
cityzen
There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in
Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you
can't get fooled again.

